# So what day was Christ crucified?



## Ex-Baptist (Apr 13, 2004)

I've always been told it was on Friday because the Jews always counted that day as the first day(Fri-day one,Sat-day two,Sun-day 3.) Some people say no that he was not crucified on Friday but on another day. Which is it? I don't think they call it good Friday for nothing. 

Cole


----------



## pastorway (Apr 13, 2004)

*Three Days and Three Nights*

He was crucified on Friday.

BUT some say Wednesday based on Matthew 12:40:

For as Jonah was three days and three nights in the belly of the great fish, so will the Son of Man be [b:923b4926a7]three days and three nights[/b:923b4926a7] in the heart of the earth.

Thus they argue that in order to be in the grave a full three days and three nights Jesus was crucified Wednesday, and then in the tomb:

Night 1 - Wednesday night
Day 1 - Thursday
Night 2 - Thursday night
Day 2 - Friday
Night 3 - Friday night
Day 3 - Saturday

And then resurrected after sunset Saturday, which would have been considered Sunday morning.

However, when you understand that the phrase &quot;three days and three nights&quot; is[i:923b4926a7] idiomatic,[/i:923b4926a7] that is, that it means simply 3 days and can be taken as whole days or even a part of 3 separate days, then it makes sense that He was crucified on Friday.

Further, other than this one verse in Matthew where the phrase is used, [i:923b4926a7]every other reference[/i:923b4926a7] to 3 days says that Jesus will be raised [b:923b4926a7]ON the third day[/b:923b4926a7], not after three days and nights.

Matt 16:21
From that time Jesus began to show to His disciples that He must go to Jerusalem, and suffer many things from the elders and chief priests and scribes, and be killed, and [b:923b4926a7]be raised the third day[/b:923b4926a7]. 

Matt 27:64
Therefore command that the tomb be made secure [b:923b4926a7]until the third day[/b:923b4926a7], lest His disciples come by night and steal Him away, and say to the people, &quot;He has risen from the dead.' So the last deception will be worse than the first.&quot; 

Mark 9:31
For He taught His disciples and said to them, &quot;The Son of Man is being betrayed into the hands of men, and they will kill Him. And after He is killed, [b:923b4926a7]He will rise the third day[/b:923b4926a7].&quot;

Mark 10:34
and they will mock Him, and scourge Him, and spit on Him, and kill Him. And [b:923b4926a7]the third day He will rise[/b:923b4926a7] again.&quot; 

Luke 9:22
saying, &quot;The Son of Man must suffer many things, and be rejected by the elders and chief priests and scribes, and be killed, and [b:923b4926a7]be raised the third day[/b:923b4926a7].&quot; 

Luke 24:7
saying, &quot;The Son of Man must be delivered into the hands of sinful men, and be crucified, and [b:923b4926a7]the third day rise again[/b:923b4926a7].&quot;' 

Acts 10:40
Him God raised up [b:923b4926a7]on the third day[/b:923b4926a7], and showed Him openly

So then when we understand that &quot;three days and three nights&quot; means any part of three days, we see that Jesus was crucified on Friday and put in the tomb before sundown. That means we have

Day 1 - Friday
Day 2 - Saturday
Day 3 - Sunday

And He was raised, according to all of these other verses, ON the third day, on Sunday. To say otherwise is to allow an idiomatic phrase used in one verse to obscure all the other verses that are clear as to the fact of the resurrection being on the third day, not after three days and nights.

Hope that helps.
Phillip


----------



## Ex-Baptist (Apr 13, 2004)

WOW that does help Pastor Way! Thanks! I'm going to print this out for further study.

Cole


----------



## JohnV (Apr 13, 2004)

Cole:
Last year I got into a brief discussion with a member in our church about that. They are quite opposed to having church on Good Friday, Christmas, or even commomorating Resurrection Sunday. They Party on New Years Eve, through midnight, but will not begin the year with worship at church.

Anyways, I was given various evidences that Christ was crucified on a Wednesday. It did not convince me, but it did raise questions for me. So I went to work on it as time permitted.

The best stuff I got on it was posted by Phillip. If you take that, (I believe I still have it in a folder, but is pretty well summed up above by Phillip ) and combine it with various other things, one of which is the resurrection of Lazerus after four days in death, and just think about it, I don't think that there can be any doubt but that Phillip is right on the money. 

I also took a look at the Jewish observances, and I got confused there. I couldn't make out which calendar they were observing, nor how to date it. It has been stated to me that the time of the Passover had two Sabbaths, the one religious or ceremonial, and the other civil. The ceremonial one was a High Sabbath. So that meant that Friday could have been the High Sabbath, and Saturday the civil one. The question over a religious Sabbath as opposed to a civil Sabbath doesn't seem to have any grounding though. It may be true, but it is a stretch to assume it, since there is no idication whatsoever to a double Sabbath, nor was it likely considering the religious observances in those days. 

But for all that is available on the Internet, I could not verify it one way or the other. If you weigh the preponderance of evidences though, you are left with the traditional view as the stronger case in this respect.


----------



## mjbee (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm gonna stick my neck out and get my head chopped off here, as usual. I really don't care much for Dave Hunt, but he did a really good job with this in [i:0c24bb1150]How Close Are We?[/i:0c24bb1150]. I realize he's Arminian and Dispensational, but his chapters &quot;Christ, the Passover Lamb,&quot; and &quot;Forget 'Good Friday'&quot; are most instructive. I think the major point is that Messiah had to fulfill the prophecies about him, and the Feasts of the Lord in Leviticus 23 were prophetic. Certain things needed to happen on certain days. 

I would be most happy to snail-mail you those 2 chapters. I can copy them and get them out quickly. If anybody else on the boards wants a copy, let me know in u2u. I need your snail addy. 

Melissa aka Bee


----------

